# Photographers Wanted



## Squiver (Aug 27, 2003)

For a 50/50 split. 
More details     http://www.squiver.com/photographer_signup.asp

nicole@squiver.com


----------



## metroshane (Aug 27, 2003)

Hi Nicole,

I couldn't find any info on your company in the Photographers Market.  Can you please indicate who your clients are, maybe how many images you've sold so far, and maybe some referrals of photographers you've sold for?

Thanks


----------



## Squiver (Aug 27, 2003)

We are a new site, that is why you could not find much information. (late June of this year) 
We are ranked high on a few search engines. This week, under the search "Exclusive Stock Photography", we have 1st on both Google and Yahoo.   
We have sold to Marketing Firms, Simple Office DP's and Graphic Designers to name a few. 
Feel free to email me if you need further information. 
Nicole


----------

